# The Royal Wedding



## SOOOSKA (Apr 28, 2011)

So who's going to watch the Royal Wedding?

I will be up to watch it. I watched when Diana married Charlie in 1981.

I can hardly wait to see her dress.

Susan


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats 4am for us west coasters, a little to late for something that un-action packed. There will be how many re-plays of it over the weekend I might try and catch a few minuites of one of that, but im sure if they dont say "I do" we'll hear about it.  Now if it was a holiday over here, and I was going to get stat pay for working friday  id be all over getting up at 4 to honour the people responsible for the extra cash lol.


----------



## Nela (Apr 29, 2011)

Easy for me to watch so I will be. I am listening to the BBC right now. It's cute to see that many people are still into it.


----------



## Bunny parents (Apr 29, 2011)

I wanna watch too, but I'm at work.


----------



## Anaira (Apr 29, 2011)

I was snuggled on the sofa with Reuben, but my dad went and put him back in my room when I went out to do the dishes. I've got the rats instead, now.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 29, 2011)

I am watching on CNN on tvpc.com although I probably should head to bed...


----------



## Nela (Apr 29, 2011)

She looks absolutely beautiful. I love how "simple" she's kept it. I also love the trees...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I admit it. I watching.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 29, 2011)

I love her dress. I'm watching it while playing with baby bunnies....the best way to watch ANYTHING!


----------



## nermal71 (Apr 29, 2011)

I forgot about it and the tv is right now being taken over by hubby with the Xbox. Guess I won't be able to watch it live


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I just watched for a few minutes to see her dress 
I don't have much interest in it really. I will be watching Fashion Police with Joan Rivers tomorrow though. It's a Royal Wedding special so they will be looking at what everyone wore.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 29, 2011)

Watching tv all day but work half the day. Thank gosh we got tv's in our waiting room. 

GREAT NEWS! Bell is due today. 

So!!!!! Im thinking we are gonna have to come up with some royal wedding names or something that has to do with it.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol! That would be so cute


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 29, 2011)

If you turn on the TV today, you will be watching--just like in 1981.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Wish I was around for '81, I arrived 12 years later!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 29, 2011)

oh I feel old now! I loved the 80s.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Ya I wish I was born in the 80s :/

The kiss was so cute, they looked like they were saying ''Ok, should we do it now? Ok 1,2,3 GO!''
Then the Queen looked like she got bored and walked back inside lol! No waves, no nothing.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 29, 2011)

I thought it was lovely. 

She looked Beautiful. Her dress was worth $400,000! Why? did it have diamonds on it. It was Beautiful but not worth that much. But what do I know?:confused2:

Some of those hats were really interesting. I wish I could wear hats like many of theladies wearing them.

Susan


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I liked some of the hats, but some of them just looked insane, one girl had what looked like reindeer antlers on her head.

Her dress probably cost that much just because of who designed it.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Didn't have a chance as I have to work early in the mornings. Not sure if I can see it tonight as I will be out to a camera show.

The official photographer for Kate and William is using a Hasselblad H4D-50 which is a 50-million-pixel medium-format DSLR.

I had a chance to see Charles and Diana when they came to Edmonton. I was at the Gala Ball given in their honor.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 29, 2011)

Stan what the heck does this mean??:?:confused2::shock::expressionless

*"The official photographer for Kate and William is using a Hasselblad H4D-50 which is a 50-million-pixel medium-format DSLR."

*Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 29, 2011)

I know it's some kind of Fancy Camera? Right?

Susan:biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 29, 2011)

For close to $30,000 for the body only, that should be quite the camera! I'm not going to tell hubby about it.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 30, 2011)

I stayed up and watched it! It was on at three am here. I really wanted to see the balcony scene, but I couldn't stay awake,lol.


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 30, 2011)

irishbunny wrote:


> I liked some of the hats, but some of them just looked insane, one girl had what looked like reindeer antlers on her head.



LOL...I think everyone who saw that hat probably thought the same thing. It looked like she was an escapee from Santa's reindeer farm.  Sometimes, fashion just...well, isn't...no matter how much one tries to make it so.

Now as for Kate's dress; WOW. That has to be the most beautiful wedding gown I've seen. Very chic, stylish, classy. Very much what I'd wanted for my own wedding (well, an idea that I had in my head). The lace sleeves, graceful plunging neckline...just gorgeous. And she wore it beautifully. Her sister was beautiful too, though I must say, not a lot of women could pull off such form-fitting designs. I know I never could, especially with her sister's dress...not _that_ closely-fit. 

Oh, and another *LOL*...my sister was going nuts for a while when they first announced the date for the Royal Wedding, because that was the first time she'd heard of the bride-to-be's name. In my family the Middleton name runs strong...my dad's mum came to Canada from England way back at the turn of the century, a Middleton of strict working class background. So my sister, upon hearing that William's fiancee was a Middleton, insisted that we *must* be related to her, and became excited about the prospect of having a princess as part of the family tree. Me though, I always figured our family tree was more of a shrub.... :biggrin:


----------



## PepnFluff (May 1, 2011)

I tuned in to the whole thing, my friends and I had a english feast whilst watching knocking back the bubbles haha. 

Her dress was so expensive because all of the components were made in england. The lace was hand sewn by a huge team who washed there hands every 30 minutes to keep it clean and changed their needles every three hours to make sure they were constantly sharp. 

NZ has gone crazy over it all, probably because we're part of the commonwealth and William visits here quite often.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 31, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I know it's some kind of Fancy Camera? Right?








http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20066021-264.html

Did you know that Hasselblads and Nikons were the only cameras used by NASA when they went to the moon.


----------

